# Initial hive setup



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be getting some sets of nucs in a couple weeks. I want to see if I've this setup right.

I've got a screened bottom board do I want the plastic piece that slides over the screen to be in or out? Right now the temps are forecasted to be 45-65 that week. 

Should I use the entrance reducer?

Once I have the nuc frames in there. Do I go ahead and put the 2nd super on with the empty frames or do I wait a period of time to add the 2nd one?

Will I need to feed them, if so how should I set that up.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you installing these nucs into a 10 frame box? If so No you do not add the second box until the frames are filled about 80% you will install the nuc frames to the center of the 10 frame and add your extra empty frames to the outsides. Yes use your entrance reducer on the small hole to start off with. We put grass in the hole of the entrance reducer and they will push it out but it helps them orient to the new home. You should try a 1:1 ratio sugar syrup but they wont use much by then there should be a good nectar flow.. Hope this helps you. And the bottom can be either way..I would put it in for a few weeks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan right now you should feed a 1:1 ration of syrup until the bees stop taking it. That can be done a number of ways. Bordman feeder, a quart jar stuck in the entrance. This type of feeder can promote robbing and since it is only a quart you have to fill it more often. A frame feeder holds just about a gallon of syrup and replaces a frame in the hive. If it doesn't have a float and ladder bees drown in them. You have to remove the outer and inter cover to refill them.
Gallon jar over the intercover hole. you need to get them from a pizza joint and make 1/16 inch holes in the lid in a line of two so they can fit over the intercover hole. You also need a second deep to surround the jar and put the outer cover on.
Hive top feeder. I like the ones with a float so the bees don't drown. Can be refilled easy with out disturbing the bees.

Bees will use that syrup even during a flow when drawing out foundation. They can get to the syrup day and night and the natural nectar is a day time only thing. the girls will let you know when they don't want it any longer.

Close off the screen bottom board till the day temps are running in the mid 70'S and night temps are running in the high 40 to mid 50 range. 
That close out should be below the screen and be able to open it only part way or fully remove it.

Let the bees draw out about 80% of the ten frames in the bottom deep then add the second deep with it's ten frames. Once that is 80% drawn out add the honey super. If you have a problem getting them to draw out the foundation in the honey super you can split the deeps and put the honey super between the deep for about a week to get them started.

 Al


----------

